# Worlds EASIEST interactive Peppers



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen the new Logitach webcams? Take a look at THIS:

Pretty Cool Features on the new Logitech Webcam. - FileCabi.net

and THIS: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/p...556,effecttype=10346,company=0?category=10379

This video thing is FREE when you buy one of these new cams. I'm thinking, a flat-screen monitor behind a tinted "magic mirror", and you could talk to the TOTs and set up a treat dispensing chute. Just have a second cam set up at the "mirror" so you can see/hear the TOTs, and work just like any other internet/webcam chat.

Some answers from the FAQ:

5. Is there any special software required for people to view my Avatar or Face Accessory?

No special software is required to see Video Effect content. The resulting footage is the same as normal pictures or video produced by the camera.

6. Does Video Effects work with all applications?

Yes, Video Effects will work with any application capable of using a USB web cam.

7. Can I make my own Avatar or Face Accessory?

Currently, Video Effects content is only available via the Logitech website. Due to the complexity of content, it is not possible to produce your own Video Effects.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh... my... God. I have to get that sooooo bad. Especially to use with the wizard. He'd be perfect for in a magic mirror. Good find Torgen!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, thats is pretty neat. Another thing added to my wish(dream)list.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

This is pretty cool. Its to bad that its not editable....they seem alittle to cartoonie for me...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm sure if enough of us Halloween people bugged them about it, they could probalby make one available for us. I'd buy one if they had a few less-cartoony faces to use. The wizard would probably be the one we'd be most likely to use out of all of them.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I'm sure if enough of us Halloween people bugged them about it, they could probalby make one available for us.


I sent them an e-mail asking about more characters and contact info for someone to ask more questions regarding the Haunted House industry. I used the Magic Mirror last year and it was a huge hit for most of the victims. I see many possibilites for this. It even has a record mode and playback so you could "produce" something and have it run over and over or triggered. Cool stuff Thanks for the info Torgen


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That is very cool! And much more do able. I also think they need some less cartoony choices. A skeleton would be kick ass!


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

That is really cool.


----------

